# Don’t Be Afraid of the Dark (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What up, crew? Me here with news of a new del Toro project.

Based on the '73 TV movie of the same title, this latest remake is coming from writers Guillermo del Toro and Matthew Robbins.

The flick will be directed by Troy Nixey and will star Katie Holmes presumably as our young heroine who will move into a new home only to unlock a terrible secret which causes her to be tormented by a brood of devilish little creatures.

Details in the links:

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118003272.html?categoryid=13&cs=1

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1270761/


----------

